# Hi powered wireless?



## MannDude (Jan 13, 2014)

Looking for a high powered wireless network adapter. In short, I have a family member who has a house about a block away from me. We want to be able to share files with each other as needed, even if kind of slow, and have a project to work on as we have some random servers between us. Raspberry Pis, Cobalt Cubes, thin clients, etc. This is more of a random goofing around project than a serious real need of anything.

Any high powered Wifi antennas available for... say, <$50? If they can be mounted outside, all the better.


----------



## fusa (Jan 13, 2014)

You can not go higher in output (watt). You just need to find a device that has a good antenna. A good device for you: http://www.ubnt.com/nanostationloco

Just buy 2 devices, point them at each other, done. When you have Line Of Sight you will get great speeds. We have here links between multiple sites from around 30KM+ with UBNT devices, works great.

This device http://www.ubnt.com/nanostation is better with more throughput, but costs more.

All weather device  So you must put them outside for better reception. Powered over passive POE, so only one network cable needed.


----------



## raidz (Jan 13, 2014)

fusa said:


> You can not go higher in output (watt). You just need to find a device that has a good antenna. A good device for you: http://www.ubnt.com/nanostationloco
> 
> Just buy 2 devices, point them at each other, done. When you have Line Of Sight you will get great speeds. We have here links between multiple sites from around 30KM+ with UBNT devices, works great.
> 
> ...


+1 on this. Ubnt has great stuff.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Jan 13, 2014)

You might also want to consider buying a really long ethernet cable and just hard wiring two routers together on each end.


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2014)

Ubiquity gear gets mentioned quite a bit   Prices are just nuts for what they offer.

Alfa is another brand to look at, less frills, more traditional AP/CPE offering.

Either way, stick to outdoor equipment tethered to you via USB.   Range will be vastly improved there, especially on rooftop installations.

PS: Don't forget about planning lightening suppression and grounding (simple and sane) and exterior building penetration for your cable(s) - should deal with water dripping and such proactively outside.

And, regardless of what you use outdoors, will require a pole mount and associated hardware.  Some cost there, but not cost prohibitive.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't know what laws are in your area regarding line of site/point to point networking, but you should check. http://hak5.org/episodes/hak5-1515


----------



## badpatrick (Jan 13, 2014)

I use a 2 mile network that is connected via two ENH202 routers. Been on my roof under the hot Arizona sun for a year and it works as good as the day I got it. Love this thing.


www.engeniustech.com/business-networking/outdoor-access-points-client-bridges/9339-enh202-


Edit-


Sorry just saw your preferred price. The ENH202 is $80s. The ENH200 is $60s. They have other products that may be cheaper.


----------



## fusa (Jan 13, 2014)

NodeBytes said:


> I don't know what laws are in your area regarding line of site/point to point networking, but you should check. http://hak5.org/episodes/hak5-1515


As long as you stay within the legal output of the (Ubnt) antenna (2.4ghz), there shouldn't be any issue at all. It gives the same power output as your home router


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2014)

Engenius / Senao makes good gear too.  Been using their stuff forever.

Anyone using / know of an outdoor wifi unit with multiple antenna option at same time.  Support for say a local omni and a directional high gain simultaneously?


----------



## MannDude (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone, I'll look into these more.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jan 13, 2014)

I have used engenius before in many big deployments.  Think hotels etc   Also had the luck of managing a ~10m .11b setup for a few.  If I remember correctly this was ubnt equipment.

Very good products either way you slice it.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm using some Cisco products for a ~.5 block backhaul and it could easily be extended to a 2 block radius if I wanted to. The Meraki line of gear is awesome!

For cheaper but equally as good check out the Ubiquiti line of gear.


----------



## dano (Jan 15, 2014)

Although it may go over budget, I would say to check out Ebay for used Proxim products. I have setup unlicensed point-to-point (line of site of course)between buildings that were about 1/4 of a mile away from each other, and was happy with the ease of usage and stability. The link was rated at 100Mb, and it ran quite close to that for up/down from building to building.


----------

